# Harvey and Pete in the CRA Newsletter!



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Check out the pictures page!

http://www.cigarrights.org/newsletter/CRA_Newsletter_102008.pdf


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

That was the last picture that camers took... :drum: :bolt:


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Cool stuff. I assume most here are members of/supporters of CRA? I'l have to check it out further.


----------

